# Pros and Cons of second horse size



## Knottymare (Feb 10, 2011)

The mare that was given to me (my first mini) came to me as a friend for my older mare to keep her company. I have fallen in love and have been eating up every bit of information that I can get my hands on about minis. I am certain I can get my horse "fix" this way and am very excited to learn to drive.

I am thinking about getting a second mini. Partly, because when I take one horse out, there would still be 2 at home keeping each other company, partly because they are so darn cute and easy to care for. My mini, Dolly, is not registered so I will not be showing her except perhaps in some local schooling shows but a second mini may allow me some opportunity to do that as well; however, I don't have a big urge to show. I do anticipate doing local fund raisers and parades with them.

I've been very involved in rescue so am used to having a lot of horses around, most with personality and health issues and being down to just my mostly retired mare and the mini has been a breeze.

All that said, I primarily want to learn to drive. I'm hoping those of you with some hindsight can shed some light on my situation by giving me the benefit of your experience. If you were in my shoes, starting out as I am, which direction would you go? I have met a little girl that is as sweet as the day is long but she's quite a bit smaller than Dolly... so I'm really struggling with the decision.

Appreciate any and all input you are willing to offer.

Thanks!


----------



## bullockcorner (Feb 10, 2011)

As someone said earlier, minis of different sizes _can _do fine together. I have 16 minis ranging from 28" to 36 1/2". They are not all in the same pasture all the time, but each size has been with the other at some time or other. It depends on the individual horse's personality and dominence factor. My 29" mare rules the roost no matter which group she happens to be with at the time.






I recommend choosing your next fur kid by the heart, and not worrying about the size.


----------



## Eohippus (Feb 10, 2011)

I want to vote but....

Are you wanting to drive each one separately? Then size doesn't matter. However, if you ever want to do a team... Then same size. If you're unsure I'd personally go with same size, as since you do want to focus on driving eventually you'll mostly likely want to drive a team. I know that I'm wanting to get another pinto gelding so I have a driving team with Avalon. But I did get Kinson small because I was wanting a little guy that was way under 28" (so I'd have an itty bitty and a driving mini) and even in hindsight, I don't regret that for a minute


----------



## Lori W (Feb 10, 2011)

As long as the personality is there, I like the idea of minis of similar sizes. Halters, harnesses, blankets, carts, etc., are more apt to be able to be shared. I'm partial to the larger minis, in the 33" to 35" range. I find they're sturdier - at least for me - when pulling a cart. Or maybe I just don't feel as guilty about the weight in the cart with the bigger horses!

I keep telling my husband that minis are like potato chips - I have three now, plus two QH for trail riding and a half-Haflinger pony for the younger nieces and nephews to ride.


----------



## Reble (Feb 10, 2011)

If you end up enjoying showing, than you might make sure double registered gives you more options for the show ring.

Geldings usually have less moods swings.

They can also do halter, obstacle, jumping as well as driving, and if colored you have that covered.

Taller ones can reach better than smaller ones for driving.

Just a few things to think about.

As far as size for companion I do not think that is a big deal, as long as they are all minis.

Good Luck in your search and let us know what you find.


----------



## R Whiteman (Feb 10, 2011)

As most people have said different sizes will do very well together. And I have driven horses of all sizes, from a 27 " very well put together stallion, to 44 inch ponies. All were quite capable and fun drives. The littlest ones were very cute, but do have their limitations. Your first mini dropped into your lap and heart, but you really need to "shop" for your second one. Take your time to look for a horse that will fit your needs. And by that I mean your interests (driving), not your emotional needs. Look for a driving prospect that can take you where you want to go. If you want to stay with an "A" size horse, then stay toward the top of the "A" sizes. In this (Washington state) area, there are many AMHA shows, and also many AMHR shows. R shows are more economical and a good place to "break into" the show ring. If that is where you want to "play", a nice B size horse might be something you would be interested in. Good Luck in your search. Trust me when i tell you that the horse you are looking for is out there waiting for you to find him or her.


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! So far, it's a 50/50 vote LOL.

I have a particular little one I have looked at that fits hubby's budget, is registered, very sweet and not too far away... but she is smaller than Dolly. That's been my big push so far.

I really hope to be meeting some of you in March in Longview...


----------



## susanne (Feb 10, 2011)

.

Of course, if you intend to drive pairs, you'll need a THIRD mini so nobody is left home alone...

Since you know that you want to drive, I would search for a horse that is experienced and well-trained in CDE and show ring. This way you will have an experienced partner with whom to learn while you bring along your mare her timeline.

Talk with local trainers and participants in the areas of your interest and learn what is out there. In this economy you should get a LOT for your money.

As for same size vs. other size, if they're the same size, you might get away with a single harness and most likely can use the same cart for both. If money is no big deal, then this is a moot point, although still perhaps more convenient.

For recreational driving, off-roading and anyplace more taxing, my personal choice would be a larger mini, unless you're teensy like Leia. Keep in mind that if you push the upper limits for height (38"LHOM for AMHR, 99cm at withers for CDE), you'll have the constant worry of not measuring in. (But you'll have company -- me!)


----------



## D W 2 (Feb 10, 2011)

less chance of bullying is why I chose same size


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 10, 2011)

susanne said:


> Of course, if you intend to drive pairs, you'll need a THIRD mini so nobody is left home alone...






I like the way you think!

Very unlikely I'll show. In my dream mind, I'd like to but it usually doesn't work out to be compatible to MY family life... but trail driving, parades, putting around the neighborhood - that's what I see myself doing. We have a couple of fund raisers we do every year that would be a hoot to drive rather than walk.

edited to make my post more clear


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 10, 2011)

How big is Dolly? If you want to drive them both, but only want to purchase one harness, you might want to stick with close to the same size. I have a 31" mare whose harness is basically drawn up as far as it will go everywhere. We use this same harness on horses up to about 34". I have a separate harness for my 37'. Now that being said, I also have a 36" mare that takes the smaller harness except for the bridle (not that she is big headed, she is just really short bodied lengthwise). Generally, a mini harness will fit horses about 2" difference than they are (unless they are tiny to begin with). So say Dolly is 34" and you get a harness that fits her exactly, you might be able to get a 32'-36" horse and fit the same harness. However, a harness that absolutely fits a 32" horse may not fit a 36" horse.

And I absolutely agree that your larger horses will generally make better driving horses. They just simply have more power and more leg. Give me a 36+" over a 31" anyday. I like to feel like I can get somewhere soon without worry about overfacing them all the time.

You also might want to consider one that is already trained to drive. If you don't know how to drive already, it would be like you trying to teach Algebra when you don't know how to add.

Green and green equals black and blue, and with a trained one, you can just concentrate on YOU learning instead of trying to figure out what the horse is doing, too. You wouldn't go out and buy an unbroke riding horse if you don't know how to ride. Why do people think they can do that with minis all the time?








I wouldn't worry about pairs at this point. You are going to need a few years driving a single under your belt before you even attempt pairs. That is just a whole nother ballgame, and not for the faint of experience.

IMO, bullying totally depends on the personality of the horse, not the size. We had a 32" mare that ruled the roost for a number of years over a 35" gelding and a 16HH gelding in the same paddock! Now we have a 31" 16 yr. old mare that has it all over a 39" 5 yr. old mare.

Myrna


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 10, 2011)

I had a 29", have a 32 1/2", and then drove a 34". When I shopped for my recent horse I wanted the taller, not the smaller. More fun! Darn it, he turned out to be 35" so can't stay AMHA but I love the movement of the taller horse. I'll be checking out R shows. The 29 can wear the same harness as the 35. The bridle can be iffy. For driving, I'll take the taller horse.


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I did it! I finally made up my mind! Hubby and I went on our evening walk with the dogs and horses... while we were strolling along, he commented that he thought the little mare I was considering sounded like she'd fit right in! That was the final push... she'll be coming home the beginning of March! We are really excited!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats! I look forward to hearing more about her



.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 11, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> Well, I did it! I finally made up my mind! Hubby and I went on our evening walk with the dogs and horses... while we were strolling along, he commented that he thought the little mare I was considering sounded like she'd fit right in! That was the final push... she'll be coming home the beginning of March! We are really excited!


Your husband strolls with you and the dogs and horses?? I'm jealous.


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 11, 2011)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Your husband strolls with you and the dogs and horses?? I'm jealous.


Yes, and I'm so proud of him for doing it! He was really badly hurt twice last year by rescue horses. Both required emergency room trips. The second was when an OTTB that I had fallen head over heals in love with kicked him in the face when he was out with them (I was out of town). It was a really bad injury and required surgery to reconstruct his cheek, sinus and eye orbit. He's been VERY hands off since then and his injuries and long recovery were part of the impetus for me to not take in any more large horse rescues. I'm the only one with a lot of horse experience and when I'm gone or laid up, I need to feel that he can safely fill in for me.

So, when Dolly came to live with us, it was just for companionship for my mostly retired mare. Since she needs to be walked to keep her flexible and in relative shape between rides, I have gotten in the habit of just walking her through the neighborhood with the dogs. Then, I added Dolly when Dolly came... Mike felt comfortable enough around Dolly to rejoin our walks and pretty soon, he'll have his own little mini to walk!





We must be a sight... Dolly and the dogs trot out in front and then turn and look at us to hurry up! Hubby and I are walking our brisk pace and behind is my big mare! She has 2 speeds. Slow and catch up!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 11, 2011)

R Whiteman said:


> The littlest ones were very cute, but do have their limitations. Your first mini dropped into your lap and heart, but you really need to "shop" for your second one. Take your time to look for a horse that will fit your needs. And by that I mean your interests (driving), not your emotional needs.





susanne said:


> Since you know that you want to drive, I would search for a horse that is experienced and well-trained in CDE and show ring. This way you will have an experienced partner with whom to learn while you bring along your mare her timeline.


I see it's a little late, but I thought this was excellent advice.



Most minis are adorable and easy to love- it would have perhaps been better to find a larger mini who is already driving trained to enjoy out on the trails. Oh well! Your new girl is adorable and many of us make do quite nicely with what we already have in the barn.



Congratulations on your new mare.

Leia


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks! Its been a really trying past year and it's nice to be excited about something!

Truth be told, the new girls main job will be to look cute and be a fun hiking partner. I'm going to concentrate on Dolly and I learning what we need to learn about driving. We have a loooooooong way to go before we will even consider showing.


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 12, 2011)

I really appreciate all your input on my questions very much.

The decision to get little Sparky was mostly my husbands. I have really hoped he would not withdraw completely from the horses. He's hesitant even around my big ole sweetheart mare but knowing how badly he was hurt, I understand. He is warming up...

Sparky is small and very sweet and willing. She'll make a good pal for Mike and I can concentrate on Dolly. Eventually, perhaps we'll have them both trained for driving and he and I can cruise the neighborhood in our carts!


----------



## susanne (Feb 13, 2011)

Congratulations to your whole family, human and furkids!

From our experience and from what I read on the big horse forums, another one of the many things minis are good for is "the perfect horse for horse-shy spouses." I believe little Sparky already has her job, and a worthy job it is.

My husband had always thought that he was afraid of horses, after a bad childhood experience, but Mingus had him at hello.


----------



## MINI REASONS (Feb 13, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition!!! Driving around in the neighborhood, with Hubby, in carts,sounds like a blast!!!


----------

